# Something is wrong with my Betta, Max



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Coming home today early (thankfully for Max's case), I first checked on my fish and noticed that Max kept pacing the bottom of his temp-tank, nose down. At first I thought he was looking for food, perhaps, so I placed a small pellet or two into his bowl. He kept at it. 

Well, after gently picking him up to examine him, I noticed he's rather 'bloated'. The underside of his belly is very round and a brownish color. I'm assuming maybe I fed him too much.. but I'm not sure.

He can't swim to the top of his bowl, so I drained most of the water out to about 3/4 of an inch, so that he's submerged, but able to breathe air easily. I'm really not sure what to do. Other than the bloating and being unable to swim upwards, he seems fine... well. As 'fine' as he can be at this point. 

I took a picture but it's blurry and just of his side... I didn't want to move him around too much to get a good shot of his belly. But you can see that he's pretty fat around that area... and some of the brown is visible there. All that gravel (with green stones, that's not algae, haha) behind him is from the 10gal tank.

I want to change what little water he has in there, but I don't know if that's a good idea? Should I just leave him as is and hope for the best...?


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

he could be bloated. what do you feed him/ how often?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I feed my fish a variety of foods (but mostly flakes and pellets) at least once a day, or twice in small portions...
But here is the list:

Freeze-dried Bloodworms
Hikari: Tubifex Worms
Hikari: Betta Bio-Gold pellets
Aquarian: Tropical Floating Pellet Food
Brine Shrimp Flakes
Tetra, BetaMin: Tropical Medley flakes
Nutrafin Max: Betta Color Enhancing Flakes


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

flakes can make them constipated. do you ever fast your betta? you can fast them once or twice a week. also, a pea can be given to help with the constipation


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I never fast my Betta's, but perhaps it's about time to start. I don't want another incident like this one popping up... poor babies. I'll try the pea and see how that goes. Thanks Ditzy!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I make my own food by mixing together a bunch of frozen foods in a food processor. I add frozen broccoli and frozen peas to the mix to help with digestion. I use it with all of my freshwater fish. It may not be logical for you to make such a big batch of food like I did for one fish, but if you have lots of fish, it might make sense to mix all your foods together and freeze them. I have pictures of the process and I may make a guide on how to do it soon.


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

oh thats an interesting idea bml!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed him some spirulina flakes..i like to use it at least once or twice a week..not only does it help to keep them from getting constipated ; but it is also a good nutritional food..
doesn't make any sense to me to lower the water level so the fish can breathe the air...they are fish..they have gills..they get their oxygen from the water..
yes..they have a labyrinth organ located in their head that allows them to use atmospheric air..but they do not absolutely have to use it.


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

lohachata said:


> yes..they have a labyrinth organ located in their head that allows them to use atmospheric air..but they do not absolutely have to use it.


i thought they had to have "room" to go up to the surface to breath...

"This is a Online Petition to help stop set-ups such as Betta Domes, those small less than a quart Betta views, and most of all, the Betta in a vase with marbles on the bottom, a tray of marbles on the top, a peace lilly, and a poor betta in the middle! These are very dangerous to Betta, the plant adds harmful toxins to the water, *the fish dosen't have enough air to breathe*, people are told not to feed him or give him water changes. FALSE! This is animal cruelty, and help me stop it by signing this petition, if you don't take the time to sign this to help save millions of Bettas lives, then you are just a selfish snob!"

from 
http://www.PetitionOnline.com/Betta16/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would tend to use more water and put in some tall plastic plant that the betta can lie in near the surface.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

That's the problem though, he cannot swim upwards, and has a hard time swimming forwards. He's nose down, kind of flopping around on the bottom of the tank. With most of the water removed, he's submerged but able to breathe air. If I added more water he wouldn't be able to reach the surface and would drown. Or at least I've heard that they can drown? Since there is no filter or air pump running. Regardless, he tilts his head up far enough to gulp some air when he needs it. 

I'm going to fast him for a day or two, then try the pea idea. After that I'll be looking into other feeding methods that do not include flakes, but more nutritional foods. 

I did change his water and it's about 1.4 inches deep, warm, kept near my green anole cage where the heat lamp is. I also added a tiny bit of salt and a drop of Melafix in case there's some sort of bacterial or fungal infection. He seems to be doing well, hopefully he'll be swimming normally soon.

My other three boys also got their daily water changes with salt, and they're all gathered near the heat lamp. The water stays around 75-78 degrees Fahrenheit. I do include small but soft plastic plants for them to lounge on, which they are actually resting on right now.

If anyone isn't sure what Melafix actually does:

_Bacterial and Fungal Fish Medication Treatment

* Treats ulcers and open wounds
* Rapidly repairs damaged fins
* Treats fin and tail rot
* Treats Cloudy Eye
* Use when introducing new fish
* Will not harm the biological filter
* Safe for snails and other invertebrates
* Safe for aquatic plants
* Safe for domestic animals and other wildlife_


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

ehhh plastic plants + bettas= bad idea. they can easily tear up their delicate fins. silk is MUCH better. there are a lot of debates on using Melafix with bettas. apparently it can really hurt them.

topic discussing melafix. 
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=21381

but the salt should help too as long as its in the right amount. i would put him in new water, again, without the melafix and with a little salt.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I think the issue with betta domes is more so they don't have contact with air or any way for air to absorb into the water.
bettas don't need "air" to breathe so long as there fins can move and pass water over there gills, the reason they do breathe air is for situations when oxygen content is low in the water or lack or water like betta bowls and cups at stores.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

So, this morning as I woke up, he was swimming upright and seemingly doing very well. Then all the sudden he was darting around the temp-tank, as if freaking out... and a second later, was on his side. Not moving. 

I changed his water again so it was warm, added salt, and instead of Melafix, a drop of Maroxy. Almost instantly he's back to swimming upright, and his pectoral fins are moving just fine. I'm really surprised by just how much a small amount of change can bring about a difference to this Betta. Hopefully he'll get better...

I'm home today, so I'll be checking up on him regularly. Probably making another water change later in the day, just to play it safe. 

But honestly I'm considering putting him into the larger 10gal... I'll move the three guppies and the one female Betta, so he'd have it all to himself. I'm not so sure if this is a good idea though. The filter broke and I just found out that the heater is also not working. So regardless I have to move the four that are in there anyway.

EDIT:

Also, I'm aware that plastic plants and Betta's don't mix too well, but these particular little plants don't have pointed edges, and are actually quite flexible and soft, _despite_ being plastic. The picture doesn't do it much justice, but they're really nice little plants. I _do_ plan to get live plants for my Betta's once I can get up to Petco this weekend, though. xD

EDIT:

So it's been a few hours and Max is still doing well; swimming up-right, pectoral fins moving. I think he's improving, but I'm still watching over him just in case he takes another turn for the worst.


----------

